# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La energía nuclear generó casi el 20% de la electricidad consumida en 2011

## ben-amar

Agencia Europa Press. Noticias e información de actualidad
Martes, 10 de enero 2012

Producida por los ocho reactores de España

MADRID, 10 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   La energía nuclear es la tecnología que más electricidad ha aportado en 2011, según datos recogidos por el Foro Nuclear, que indican que los ocho reactores nucleares que operan en España han aportado en 2011 el 19,64 por ciento de la electricidad consumida en España.

   Por detrás se situaría la energía generada en centrales termoeléctricas de ciclo combinado (17,37 por ciento) y la eólica (14,82 por ciento). De esta forma, el régimen ordinario, compuesto por las energías hidráulica, carbón, nuclear, fuel/gas y ciclo combinado han aportado el 66,48 por ciento de la electricidad, mientras que el régimen especial, en el que se encuentran la energía eólica, biomasa, solar, hidráulica y cogeneración, entre otras, ha generado el 33,52 por ciento.

   Por otra parte, el Foro Nuclear ha señalado que además de que la energía nuclear ha sido la fuente que más electricidad ha producido y más tiempo ha operado a lo largo del pasado año, con 7.409 horas, su producción ha representado "el 40,05 por ciento de la electricidad libre de emisiones generada en España".

   La presidenta del Foro Nuclear, María Teresa Domínguez, ha afirmado que "estos datos afianzan aún más el hecho de que mantener el parque nuclear español es esencial en la estrategia energética de España", ya que, según concluye, "reduce la importación de materias primas energéticas y produce electricidad sin contaminar la atmósfera, con costes estables y predecibles".

----------

